# Any issues using Starbrite 200 marine antifreeze for storage?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I did pick up an airless and used it a few times. 

I planned on using this starbrite marine antifreeze for long term winter storage. Picked up a gallon the other week. 

http://www.starbrite.com/item/100-non-toxic-premium-anti-freeze-pg-2

About $15 gallon so no cheaper than mineral spirits. It's a waterborne only machine so I don't want to hassle with purging spirits and dealing with handling and disposal. 

It's thick like syrup. Figured it has to be worlds better than the cheap stuff at autostores that freezes around 14f which is fine during in season use. 

Hoping it'll work out. I figured if it's good enough for marine engines it'll do my little airless right.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I was recommended by a Titan Rep and a local repair shop to use RV antifreeze. It's pretty cheap and I picked it up at the local auto parts store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea that's what I'm using. It's just a higher concentration of propylene glycol. 

I was told you have to watch out for the pink stuff in the auto stores. Some of it is just alcohol, some is a alcohol/propylene mix and some is straight propylene. But a low concentration. 

The pink -50f stuff I don't trust in the North East. That -50f is the burst rating for a sealed copper pipe, not the temperature which it will freeze. 

That -50f stuff will apparent freeze around 11-14f at full strength. My garage can get well below that.

I figured I can purge the antifreeze Into a container and get a few uses out of the -200f. Throughout the season. At a 50/50 dilution it'll still resist freezing well below the pink stuff. 

I just hope it's "anti corrosion additives" marketing lives up to its name. 

Even with just one use at full strength , it's still about twice as cheap at $3.75/quart vs $8 for the graco pump armor. Again after looking at the pump armor sds and seeing it contained ethylene glycol (car anti freeze) it isn't any less troublesome than mineral spirits and alot more expensive than either mineral spirits or automotive antifreeze.


----------

